# Picture Quality Comparison: Sony Cyber-shot T700 vs Sony Ericsson C902? ?



## Vigor (Oct 5, 2008)

I am planning to own a camera as my new hobby and I am new to the camera world.
I am wondering if the two are really are that different eg. megapixels a big factor?, lens quality? etc. 
Most likely will do some cropping/editing on the CS3 after I learn how to use it.

Any suggestions or comments are welcome.


Thanks for the help.

http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10551&storeId=10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921665495080
http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10551&storeId=10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921665513571


----------



## speedyink (Oct 6, 2008)

Picture quality will be fairly similar in those two, with the obvious exception of the T700 having more pixels to play with (which really is only useful for cropping).  One thing you'll want to keep in mind is the T700 has zoom, whereas the C-902 does not.  Other things to consider are if your going to be taking night shots.  The T700 should be considerably better at taking night shots, with the more advanced settings it would offer.
If you like the idea of having most of the features of a camera in a phone, along with an MP3 player and a few other cool extra features, and don't really need zoom, then go for the c-902.  If your looking for a camera with more fine tuning features and zoom, with the ability to crop more of the image, then get the T700


----------



## MagnumC (Nov 17, 2008)

i'd go with sony


----------

